# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Cartomagia en una fiesta infantil

## MagDani

Siempre se ha dicho que la la cartomagia no es adecuada para la magia infantil.

Pues yo he querido romper una lanza a favor.

Tal y como se conocen los juegos cartomágicos al estilo tradicional, estoy de acuerdo en que no son los juegos mas apropiados para los niños, pero... 

El viernes pasado tuve un cumpleaños (unos 25 niños de 7 años) y como vivo en un pueblo pequeño y ya había hecho 2 cumpleaños mas (casi para los mismos niños) se me agotaba el repertorio, y pensé, me tiro al toro.

Decidí abordar el tema de las cartas de un modo diferente, empecé haciendo a parecer y desaparecer un pañuelo que al final terminó por tener una carta impresa y este fue el que me dio pie a sacar la baraja.

Después, ya baraja en mano, realice un juego muy visual, cardigrafic creo que se llama, donde la carta sale sola de un bloc, luego se entrega la hoja a la cumpleañera. los niños alucinaron (nota: gracias Patito)

baraja en mano saque 3 vasos de colores (blanco, verde y azul) y una carta jumbo (que era mi predicción) aleatoriamente  9 personas eligen una carta cada una y se colocan de 3 en 3 en los 3 vasos, luego otras 8 personas van diciendo colores (blanco verde o azul) y se van descartando cartas de los vasos hasta que solo queda una, y al final esta es la misma que la carta jumbo que tenemos en la mesa desde el principio (10 trébol), al terminar para comprobar que no todas las cartas son iguales, se muestran todas y todas las cartas a excepción de la elegida son el 6 de corazones. flash total

El viernes pasado no hice la invisible porque ya lo había hecho en el cumple anterior, pero es otro juego de cartas que según lo presentes, a los niños les encanta, les paso la baraja invisible (imaginariamente claro) y ellos la barajan, se les cae, se guardan alguna, le pido que me devuelvan la cata escondida.. bueno da mucho juego.

Luego realicé otros juegos que ya no tienen que ver con las cartas así que no comentaré porque no es el tema del hilo, pero lo que quiero decir es que las cartas y los niños, no siempre están reñidos se les puede sacar provecho, dependiendo de la presentación, sin necesidad de sacar a un niño ha hacer un juego (tradicional de cartas) y que los demás desde su asiento no vean nada.

No saqué a nadie y participaron muchos niños.

Un saludo.

Dani

----------


## Moñiño

en hora buena MagD. La cartoamgia infantil es como el mentalismo infantil. solo requiere otro enfoque y una buena presentacion.
Yo tengo varias ritunas con cartas para niños en salon o escena y me funcionan bien.

Salutres.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Daii

Yo el cardiografic lo he hecho durante muchos años en le show de magia infantil, así como la carta impresa en el pañuelo, los dos so adecuados, actualmente hago la carta pescada, una versión con globos y me funciona muy bien

Entiendo que cuando se dice que la cartomagia no funciona con niños, es mas el juego virgero donde al final uno ni se acuerda de la carta elegida, pero la cartomagia para profanos funcionara casi siempre

----------


## litan

yo cuando les hago magia a mis primos pequeños les gusta mucho un juego con los diezes... dejo los rojos sobre la mesa, los negros en mi mano y con un chasquido cambian de color... es muy facil y como no entienden mucho las cartas les llama la atención el cambio de color...

----------


## mayico

Cardiografic, carta al limón, al pañuelo al... donde sea, esos juegos... no los metería dentro de la palabra cartomagia, si bien se utilizan cartas, estas no son las protagonistas ya que la presentación, y el bloc, o el pañuelo o el limón u lo que sea... es más importante, más... no se, que el juego no es de cartas en sí, sino que se vale de un naipe para adivinarlo o viajarlo ha lugares que no son el mazo de naipes ni nada parecido.

Entiendo por cartomagia, juegos que las protagonistas indiscutibles son los naipes.

----------


## Auriga

Estoy de acuerdo, pero como bien has dicho, si se sabe hacer una buena presentación y con juegos donde no predominen las cartas, se pueden utilizar en magia infantil, yo hacía la carta pesacda también y alguno conla baraja radio. Ya no haga nada de eso.

Estoy pensando hacer alguno pero con cartas gigantes.

Saludos.

----------


## MagDani

> yo cuando les hago magia a mis primos pequeños les gusta mucho un juego con los diezes... dejo los rojos sobre la mesa, los negros en mi mano y con un chasquido cambian de color... es muy facil y como no entienden mucho las cartas les llama la atención el cambio de color...


Hola Litan, yo a mis hijos también les hago cartomagia en todo su concepto, ases  que suben y bajan por la baraja, cambios de color...pero, eso es mas una sesión de close up, no para una fiesta donde los niños están sentados a 2 metros de ti y no podrían ver o seguir bien el juego, ese es el concepto cartomágico que no funciona en fiestas infantiles

Pep y Auriga: Lo de la carta pescada..., mira que yo abrí un post con toda su polémica en la secreta con el tema, y voy ahora y se me olvida incluirlo en mi rutina cartomágica infantil

MagicMolon: ¿que juegos usas? dame alguna idea

Mayico dijo : "el juego no es de cartas en sí, sino que se vale de un naipe para adivinarlo o viajar lo" 
Completamente de acuerdo.  Ya os digo, que yo era de los de no usar las cartas en fiestas infantiles (por esa musiquita, ese run run que tienes dentro que suena, que has oído siempre y dice: cartas y niño NOOO) y mira por donde hay ciertos juegos que funcionan muy bien.

Lo del limón, pues la verdad no veo la situación de como sacar un limón sin que resulte extraño, quizás lo haga en casa de algún amigo (o en la mía propia) donde sepa que va ha haber una fuente con limones, pero en una fiesta donde acudo como mago... creo que queda un poco raro aparecer con un limón,  ilustrarme al respecto porque igual se me escapa algún concepto.

----------


## magik mackey

Lo del limón, pues la verdad no veo la situación de como sacar un limón sin que resulte extraño, quizás lo haga en casa de algún amigo (o en la mía propia) donde sepa que va ha haber una fuente con limones, pero en una fiesta donde acudo como mago... creo que queda un poco raro aparecer con un limón,  ilustrarme al respecto porque igual se me escapa algún concepto.[/QUOTE]




 Para no tener que sacar el limon de manera injustificada, puedes hacer previamente "la bolsa y el huevo" y en el final en vez de huevo sale el limon, y asi ya tienes justificacion para hacer el siguiente juego con el limon.

----------


## ignoto

También puedes usar un "frutero" del Mago Antón o usarlo para obtener el color amarillo para el libro de colorear o sacas un limón de cualquier parte entre juego y juego como running gag y aprovechas uno de ellos "ya que está ahí" o llevas las frutas como "tema" de la función o...

Ya hablamos esta tarde del tema si quieres.

----------


## Ritxi

> Daii
> 
> actualmente hago la carta pescada, una versión con globos y me funciona muy bien


Puedo dar fe, es una versión chulisima y muy divertida  :302:

----------


## MagDani

Gracias chicos, me llueven las ideas, con vuestras ideas también se me ha ocurrido convertir la bola amarilla del stratosphere en un limón, luego este se queda en la mesa, y ya tengo el limón justificado.

Un saludo mágico

----------


## mayico

Emmm no creo que todo en la magia deba ser justificado, sino... moriríamos, porqué un limón :Confused:  
y entonces yo diría y porqué un globo?? o un plumero?? o una bolsa de cambio?? o...

Quízá yo use el limón porque antes de eso va una rutina donde hago malabares con varias frutas entre ella el limón, logicamente luego doy a elegir una de las frutas y en la elegida está el naipe, con esto quiero decir que no solo hay un limón sino varias frutas o tres limones.

Lo he llegado ha realizar... en una cebolla, y porqué la cebolla? pues... no sabes la risa de la gente cuando te ven hacer malabares con cebollas y pimientos...

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.

Totalmente de acuerdo con los que opinan que las cartas mezcladas con cuerdas, frutas, pañuelos, jumbos, espadas, paraguas, etc. son compatibles con los niños.

Pero la palabra Cartomagia, incluye otras cosas. 

Yo no soy partidario de magia infantil con cartas, lo que se dice cartomagia, otra cosa sería un juego de cartas, con su presentación infantil y demás.

Pero, ¿Quién tiene una rutina sólo con la baraja?, otra cosa es usar técnicas cartomágicas en algún momento.

Tampoco descarto la posibilidad de que alguien sea capaz de entretener a un grupo de niños sólo con cartas y un tapete. Pero tendría que tener un tema muy entretenido, intrigante y animado.

Creo que puede ser una buena abrir un hilo en Cartomagia sobre el tema, y seguro que obtendríamos valiosas opiniones.

Lou Less.

----------


## MagDani

Yo no me veo con un grupo de niños a mi alrededor  y un tapete, pero eso solo es porque yo no me veo, OJO no porque no se pueda hacer.
Me gustan las risas la interacción el juego  participativo, este es mi medio y me siento mas a gusto.

Mayico, cuando me refiero a que esté justificado, me refiero precisamente a lo que tu dices, hacer malabares con frutas (yo no se) y luego sacar la carta de alguna de ellas.

Lo que yo me refería, es que no puedes decir la carta elegida, a la cual has roto una esquinita, esta dentro del limón que yo llevo en la maleta.  JEJE menuda tonteria

----------


## litan

Mag Lari saca una naranja del maletinsin falta de hacer malabares ni nada...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eItzlo6D18

esto es lo bueno que tiene la magia, aunque hagas el juego con cosas sin sentido a la gente le da igual...

----------


## S. Alexander

Yo el otro día estuve haciendo magia a unas niñas, de corta edad... creo que rondarían los 7 u 8 años... Apariciones de sus cartas con pintajes, la carta gafe, sacaba abanicos de las orejas, back and front con 5 o 6 cartas y aparecía un abanico en mi codo (la manipulación contando "lo que hacía un mago que conocí")... A mis primos también les hago juegos de cartas, y han tenido 5 años cuando se los he hecho y han funcionado...
Por supuesto, depende de qué juegos, al igual que a alguien que no conozca la baraja francesa no le váis a hacer juegos que requieran conocerla mucho.

Pero vamos, desde mi corta experiencia personal, eso de que "la cartomagia no es para niños" lo juzgo como falso.

----------


## Pulgas

Doy mi opinión.
Cuando hablamos de magia infantil, generalmente nos estamos refiriendo a magia de salón o escena. Por eso suele decirse que la cartomagia no es apropiada en nuestros espectáculos.
La presentación en un juego es vital (tanto en el caso de los niños, como en los adultos). Cualquier juego cuya presentación (por cercanía o por concepto) esté adaptado a público infantil, es apto para niños.
Es cierto que los peques tienen, en una gran mayoría de los casos, problemas para identificar las cartas de una baraja, asunto que se complica mucho más si utilizamos baraja francesa. Eso hace que les resulte más farragoso el seguimiento de los juegos, pero la magia puede sorprenderles precisamente porque ven inexplicable lo que ocurre.
Para mí, utilizar materiales que no obliguen al espectador a hacer un esfuerzo extra, es importante. Por eso me gusta poco la cartomagia con niños (y la baraja francesa cuando hago magia a la tercera edad, por ejemplo).

En este concepto de cartas en magia infantil (en cuanto a la discusión de si son o no aptas para niños) yo no incluiría los juegos de escena con cartas (carta pescada, carta al limón...) pues la fuerza del efecto no está centrada en la carta en si, sino en reapariciones en lugares imposibles (en un limón) o de manera ilógica (atada a una cuerda). El efecto cartomágico no es lo esencial en ese tipo de juegos.

----------


## Dani el Pirata

Pues si chicos, como ha dicho Pulgas, siempre depende del tipo de juego que hagas, todo lo que sean juegos de salón y escenario adaptados al público infantil, son siempre válidos; siempre y cuando las cartas no constituyan el efecto en si, sino que sean un ingrediente más de nuestro número. Yo por ejemplo si utilizo las pizarras o un sobre de predicción, aunque utilice cartas las utilizo principalmente por los dibujos (el caballo de espadas es muy visual); y cuando alguna vez utilizo baraja francesa procuro que las cartas sean sólo numéricas, nada de figuras y suelo utilizar los palos más reconocibles como los corazones y los treboles; ya que si os habeis fijado hasta algún adulto tiene problemas para saber que "que diantres es una pica" o "eso es un diamante?? si parece un rombo!". Bueno, lo dicho (o escrito), creo que podeis hacer juegos con tapete y cartas siempre que los intercales con otros juegos de close-up y no sea delante de muchos niños ya que suelen avalanzarse unos encima de otros para estar más cerca de la magia y ser los primeros en verla.

----------


## MagDani

Cuando realizo este tipo de juegos  de cartas (de escena) con niños siempre f***zo una carta que sea fácil, normalmente de corazones y siempre un número, no una figura.

Ya hace tiempo que no hago la carta pescada y este hilo me la ha recordado, este sábado por la mañana tengo un bautizo, seguro que la voy a usar.

S.Alexander: no es lo mismo hacer cartomagia  a 5 niños que están a tu alrededor, que hacer cartomagia en una fiesta infantil o comunión, donde estas en una tarima. El estilo de juegos es diferente.

Litan: el video de Mag Lari tiene un concepto diferente, la mete en la naranja que previamente ha sacado antes incluso que la carta sea elegida (mas o menos) y lo que hace es lanzar la carta (a través del pañuelo) meterla en *esa* naranja. 
Es una buena idea, gracias por compartir a los que no lo habíamos visto.

----------


## mayico

Correcto, lo que hace Mag Larí es explicar el final del juego antes de que suceda, con esto quiero decir, que el juego puede llegar a complicarse en sentido de que hay que ser muchísimo más limpio en los pasos, ya que el público es ahora el que va un paso por delante ya que sabe lo que va a suceder y estará más atento a las manos e incluso examinará la naranja con detenimiento como vemos que hace Andreu en el video.

----------


## Moñiño

Creo que hay demasiado extremos en el hecho de justificar o no los elementos (soy mas partidraio de justificarlos, ojo). Dependera de la importancia de los mismos. Quiero decir, si hay que justificar todo lo que se usa ¿Por que en una cuerda rota y recompuesta ho hago lo mismo con los pequeños trocitos que caen al suelo o se lanzan al publico? El publico podria pensar despues de quitar los nudos, que la cuerda no esta realmente entera, por que no ha unido esos trocitos, ¿no? O podriamos decir que les damos pies a suponer que teniamos dos cuerdas (Que en algunos casos es hasta cierto).
No eres mago, por que no recoges los trocitos del suelo y los unes a la cuerda quedando realmente entera. A mi nunca me lo han pedido ni he visto que lo pidan. No. Y sin embargo esta el publico en su derfecho de pedirlo. Los trocitos caen y no se justifica nada por que la atencion no estan en ellos, por que no importan para el publico.
Asi que creo que se deberia pensar en que si es realmente necesario justificar de lo que no, en funcion de su importancio o la importancia que le demos dentro del contexto en el que nos movemos.
Con esto quiero decir que para la carta en la naranja o en el limon o en lo que sea, yo he visto (he incluso lo hago yo) sacar tres naranjas, for***  la que me interesa y no vuelvo a tocar las naranjas y no he oido al publico nunca cuestionarse nada. Quizas piense que ya viene preparada en algun momento, pero en el fondo le da igual por que ha ido a divertirse como objetivo, por lo que el pensamiento de la preparacion, creo yo que dura el segundo que lo piensa.

Figueiredo no justifica los platanos, o los limones de dentro de la bolsa en su juego, u otros objetos en su show que luego no los vuelva a usar mas, y el teatro entero no se esta mucho rato a pensarse nada, sino a disfrutar y disfruta.

Lo que si creo que es necesario es modificar por ejemplo esos objetos birllantes con letras chinas que cantan a preparados por cosas mas normales. Su color o motivos les dan una importancia que quizas no debieran de tener.

Creo que otro ejemplo son las grandes ilusiones. Cajas grandes raras, que dan a pensar que estan preparadas, y que el mago no suele dejar examinar de cerca. Mas motiuvos para pensar con acierto que tienen alguna preparacion que hace posible el efecto. Y sin embargo el publico no le da tal importancia en lineas generales. Lo disfruta y ya esta. Sabe que hay algo, que ese algo esta en el cajon, aunque no sepa el por que o el como funciona o se hace. ¿Lo llega a pensar? Seguro. ¿Le importa mucho? Yo creo que en el fondo no mucho. Aunque hay de todo.

Salutres.

----------


## MagDani

¡Hey! tios yo soy amigo de magic molón.

Que bien te has explicado y que de acuerdo estoy.
No todo es justificable ni tiene por que serlo, pero eso no significa que puedas hacer lo que quieras como quieras, no señor.

Hay un hilo no se donde de Pabletón donde habla del raccor, no voy a explicar nada porque no sabría, y ya lo hace el perfectamente, pero es super interesante.

PD.
Magic Molón gracias por el mail, lo tengo pendiente de contestar como dios manda, pero voy de cráneo con el curro, la gala del sábado tarde y para recolmo el mismo día tengo que hacer un bautizo en Manzabera (provincia de Teruel).

Un abrazo mágico

----------


## Moñiño

Luego busco ese hilo que lo mismo lo he leido y no lo recuerdo. Es que ando tambien liado.

PD: ¿Te mueves para otras provincias? Lo tengo en cuenta, que a veces he tenido coincidencias. Primero tiro de los de aqui, pero si tienen las fechas cogidas.........

Ya lo hablamos.

Salutres y el mensaje respuesta al que te envie, tu con calma.

Salutres.

----------


## MagDani

Perdón no era un hilo de aquí, es del blog de Rubiales:
http://bitacora.rubiales.eu/?page_id=2482
Es un articulo muy bueno de nuestro compañero Paletón, altamente recomendado.

En cuanto a salir de la provincia es por un compromiso familiar, una de esas cosas que no puedes decir que no, ademas es algo que también me apetece hacer, pero justo el día de la gala de Haití..., mira que son coincidencias.

----------


## M.David

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthre...060#post273060

Puede ser una idea para hacer cartomagia infantil, si te inventas una charla con Mario yo creo que puedes hacer una ambiciosa que les guste a los peques...

----------


## Pulgas

Creo que no es la baraja lo que tenemos que cambiar, sino la forma con la que presentamos el juego.
He visto, para peques, una ambiciosa bien ejecutada, con cartas de Disney, que dejó indiferentes a los niños, porque los trataba como adultos: no transmitía la magia de que una carta vuelve a su lugar.
El niño tiene una mentalidad distinta y necesita, según edades, que le ofrezcamos uno u otro motivo para engancharse y vivir el juego.
De cara a una ambiciosa (es sólo un ejemplo) los adultos no necesitamos más: valoramos que la carta se pierda y aparezca, suba y baje. El peque puede exigirnos más acción, más aventura. En una palabra: imaginación.

----------


## MENDOZA

estoy de acuerdo con Mayico no es lo mismo juegos de cartas que juegos con cartas

----------


## Mago Knapp

Hola a todos, tengo un buen tiempo sin entrar (razones fuera de mi alcance) pero ya estoy de regreso y esta es mi primera participación en un tema, les comento que yo uso en fiestas infantiles la rutina del siempre 6 y las diminutivas, no solo las uso sino además las rutino, inicio contando que una de las preguntas más frecuentes que me hace la gente es "Como es que quise ser mago", y ahi comienza mi "historia" acerca de un mago que vi haciendo un efecto con 6 cartas, contaba 6, quitaba 3, y aún tenía 6... etc etc etc... Una vez termino la rutina paso a decirles que las cartas que uso ahora son de ese tamaño porque ya soy "grande", pero hace... 5 años mis cartas eran un poco más pequeñas... etc etc etc hasta desaparecerlas... (diminutivas)
Me ha funcionado muy bien, aunque cabe aclarar que si la fiesta es para niños del kinder pues de plano no lo hago, es esencial que sepan contar con fluidez o sencillamente no se enterarán de nada...

----------


## Ceutadigital

Una pregunta, ¿nadie hace la carta en la espalda? A los niños les resulta muy divertido, sobre todo si el ayudante es un adulto.

----------


## Moñiño

> Hola a todos, tengo un buen tiempo sin entrar (razones fuera de mi alcance) pero ya estoy de regreso y esta es mi primera participación en un tema, les comento que yo uso en fiestas infantiles la rutina del siempre 6 y las diminutivas, no solo las uso sino además las rutino, inicio contando que una de las preguntas más frecuentes que me hace la gente es "Como es que quise ser mago", y ahi comienza mi "historia" acerca de un mago que vi haciendo un efecto con 6 cartas, contaba 6, quitaba 3, y aún tenía 6... etc etc etc... Una vez termino la rutina paso a decirles que las cartas que uso ahora son de ese tamaño porque ya soy "grande", pero hace... 5 años mis cartas eran un poco más pequeñas... etc etc etc hasta desaparecerlas... (diminutivas)
> Me ha funcionado muy bien, aunque cabe aclarar que si la fiesta es para niños del kinder pues de plano no lo hago, es esencial que sepan contar con fluidez o sencillamente no se enterarán de nada...


 ............

----------


## Moñiño

> Una pregunta, ¿nadie hace la carta en la espalda? A los niños les resulta muy divertido, sobre todo si el ayudante es un adulto.


Yo si, y si me da resultado. Ayer mismo la hice en un funcion y creo que esta grabada. cuando pueda ya subire el video.

----------


## Mago Knapp

Hola Moñiño, me citaste pero no escribiste nada, ibas a opinar algo? 
Saludos

----------


## Moñiño

De tu post no. Es que desde que han puesto estos colores al foro y mi vista, no se llevan bien. Me cuesta mucho ver las letritas amarillas con el fondo blanco y todo tan fino.

El video lo subi ya, a todo esto, a ver si luego pongo el enlace.

Salutres.

----------


## Mago Knapp

Ya intentaste cambiar en el perfil el estilo del foro? Aunque estuve probando todos y ninguno pone amarillas las letras, yo uso el animated arena y se ve muy bien, entra a tu perfil y te diriges a configuracion general, hasta abajo está el estilo del foro, cambias y guardas, prueba a ver si mejora con alguno (disculpen que me sali del tema)

Ojalá subas el video para verlo, no ubico bien cuál es "la carta en la espalda", será ese en que le pegas la carta jumbo al niño en la espalda y el público "adivina" que carta es?

----------


## Moñiño

> Ya intentaste cambiar en el perfil el estilo del foro? Aunque estuve probando todos y ninguno pone amarillas las letras, yo uso el animated arena y se ve muy bien, entra a tu perfil y te diriges a configuracion general, hasta abajo está el estilo del foro, cambias y guardas, prueba a ver si mejora con alguno (disculpen que me sali del tema)
> 
> Ojalá subas el video para verlo, no ubico bien cuál es "la carta en la espalda", será ese en que le pegas la carta jumbo al niño en la espalda y el público "adivina" que carta es?


Yo es que soy muy malo para la informatica. Y el juego es un clasico. Esta es mi version:

YouTube - MOÑIÑO EL MAGO - SHOW EN MADRID

Va antes del spring de efectos finales, pasada la mitad del show, a modo de relajacion de la atencion para los peques, viendo como juego con un papi.
Salutres.

----------


## Mago Knapp

Muy bueno, no sé si sepas esto, con el primer juego, el de la foto del rey de España, una vez que pasa el timming para que se rian todo lo que quieran dices, creen que esto fue increible? Hubieran visto ayer que me pidieron a Ronaldinho! (o Michael Jackson, o cualquier otro famoso de color), das la vuelta a la foto y ahi está la foto de un bebé afroamericano =)
En mi caso me di cuenta que aqui en México un 90% de las veces piden al cantante Luis Miguel, asi que modifiqué un poco la foto, de un lado tiene un bebé blanco, del otro un bebé afro, y al enseñar a este último aprovecho para cambiar al bebé blanco por una de Luis Miguel, no hay fallos, o se queda en un gag, o se transforma en un juegazo de magia =)

----------


## Moñiño

La idea es buena, pero a mi me piden de todo. No he encontrado que me pidan a alguien en concreto muchas veces. Ni siqiera a futbolistas.

----------


## Ceutadigital

Muy divertido, pero yo me refería a la versión de David Ginn, la que viene en el libro "Crash course on kids shows". No es tan elaborada como la tuya, sino más bien sencillita, aunque con algunos adornos queda bastante bien.

Aquí podéis ver el vídeo  del propio David Ginn

----------


## amontenegrot

jaja---

y no es mejor contratar un profesional?

yo no podria poenrme a  ahcer esas cosas...

----------


## MagDani

> jaja---
> 
> y no es mejor contratar un profesional?
> 
> yo no podria poenrme a  ahcer esas cosas...


No se a que te refieres con contratar a un profesional, si te refieres al vídeo de Moñiño, eso es justamente lo que hicieron contrataron a un profesional, a Moñiño.

Explícate bien porque me has dejado un poco descolocado.

----------


## Moñiño

No te preocupes Dani. no me importa la opinion de alguien que seguramente ha entrado con otro seudonimo a criticar. Es su primer mensaje y unico y curiosamente aqui. Sin presentacion y sin nada. Y con un enlace a una pagian de representacion de espectaculos. y sin conocerme de nada, ni ami ni lo que hago.

Salutres.

----------


## MagDani

Es que estas cosas me encienden, o quizás es que no se ha sabido explicar... por pensar bien.

Pero para no salirnos del tema, te diré que a mi me gusta mas tu versión que la de David Ginn, porque ademas de adornarlo mucho mas, es el público quien descubre la carta gracias a "las transmisiones telepáticas".

Yo no hago este juego, pero habrá que ir tomando nota.

Siguiendo el tema de la cartomagia, acabo de terminar (todo manufacturado) un three card monte o buscando a la dama tamaño escena (30 x 22 cm) para realizar con las cartas separadas (se ven enteras no solo los indices) tengo ya una rutina pensada de adultos, pero estoy haciendo algún cambio para realizarla en fiestas infantiles, ya os la mostraré, o... quizás me apunte al concurso... no se, ya me he apuntado con otra cosa.

PD. Moñiño pasate por la sección de videos cuando puedas, que he subido una actuación mía de cartomagia en un cumple (http://www.magiapotagia.com/f98/cart...a-silla-27884/, para que me den algún consejo y aún no me a contestado nadie, así es la vida chaval.

----------


## Ritxi

Moñiño- Creo que en este juego no deberias ponerle la careta al espectador, quizás estaría mejor si el elijiese un espectador y ese le adivinase la carta; no sé, es que creo que pierde el que no vea bien al público.
P.D.-
¿Por que no lo cuelgas en videos y lo hablamos entre todos?  :Cool: 

Dani, ahora mismo voy a por el video!!!  :Smile1:

----------


## mayico

YouTube - Sarapín y Sarapón algo de magia...

Aquí pongo un video de cartomagia en una fiesta infantil, está entre dos, medio improvisado en la calle, y digo improvisado por falta de espacio para que Sarapón se fuese.
Lástima que no se ve el final, la batería no dió para más.
Es como el de Moñiño pero con otro royo diferente.

----------


## Moñiño

> Moñiño- Creo que en este juego no deberias ponerle la careta al espectador, quizás estaría mejor si el elijiese un espectador y ese le adivinase la carta; no sé, es que creo que pierde el que no vea bien al público.
> P.D.-
> ¿Por que no lo cuelgas en videos y lo hablamos entre todos? 
> 
> Dani, ahora mismo voy a por el video!!!


Si parte de la idea original es esa, que elija a otro espectador, pero normalmente le pido que elija a otro adulto,que no habia en la fiesta. Esto es en un cnetro comercial, de esas funciones donde meten a los crios al txikypark, y se van los papis hacer compras o a tomarse una cerveza a la zona de restauracion de al lado. Y no quise pedirle que elijiera a un niño por que la edad media era de 4 años, cinco como mucho, y no funciona, por experiencia te lo digo, el juego como deberia de funcionar. Se perderia el ritmo, pro el crio. Creeme. Pero vi que tenia la careta en el baul, y por alargar las risas, y el tiempo (habia que llenar la tarde desde las 18 a las 21 horas que exigia el centro) decidi a usarla. 
tengo grabado todo, la magia y la parte de cuenta cuentos ( habia que llenar 3 horas y  no iba a ser todo magia) y en algunos juegos que no me quedo mas remedio, tuve que sacar a los peques, y ie se ve una disminucion en el ritmo, debido a que tienes que explicarles mas despacio lo que tienen que hacer, una y otra vez, para que al final, se queden parados, no sepan, tengas que hacerlo tu...........  no es que quede el juego mal, pero se nota que el ritmo baja de lo que deberia ser el juego como tal. ¿Mala eleccion de los juegos?  puede ser, pero llenar ess horas en un centro comercial en el que lo sniños entran y salen, y suelen ser de todas las edades, pues lleve un poco de todo, sucediendo que los que entraron, casi todos alli se quedaron, y que el mas mayor no pasaria de 6 años como mucho. Todos entre 4 y 5. Y los papis, pasados los primeros 10 min, a fumar fuera, a comprar, hablar fuera ya molestar entrando y saliendo del chiquipark, para controlar un poco a los nenes. Pero asi son las cosas, de los que debiera ser lo ideal, a que lo sea......

Salutres.

PD: Me ha gustado tambien lo que haceis Mayico.

----------


## Ritxi

> Y los papis, pasados los primeros 10 min, a fumar fuera, a comprar, hablar fuera ya molestar entrando y saliendo del chiquipark


Iñigo, es lo que hay  :Smile1:  pero para eso eres profesional para salir del paso  :Cool:  je je

----------


## joweme

Me ha encantado la funcion de Moñiño y Mayico esa interaccion que teneis con el publico, lo de la carta estupendo sois la leche.
En mi humilde opinion creo que las cartas y la magia infantil no estan reñidas es mas creo que van de la mano estos videos lo dicen todo.

----------


## Moñiño

> Iñigo, es lo que hay  pero para eso eres profesional para salir del paso  je je


En esta ocasion, los niños no se me movio ni uno y eso que en la misma planta y en la de abajo habia otras actividades para ellos.

----------


## mayico

Sobre lo de los papis... pues todo es proponerse llamar su atención, lógicamente no igual que la de un niño pero... se puede mantener su atención.
Miradas a sus ojos con una sonrisa, hacer reir a sus hijos hasta más no poder, esto hará que el padre se sienta feliz y no se aburra, y decida aplazar su hora del cigarro, también pedir que todo el público haga algún gesto, aparte de hacer que participen todos los niños yo suelo hacer que participen los padres, rompiendo así su verguenza y dejandose llevar para disfrutar, suelo decir esto:

Venga, que todo el mundo ponga las manos así (como para dar una palmada), normalmente son los niños los que lo hacen, y después añado... bueno señora, tu también eres parte del mundo, pon las manos así(esto a una señora a la que su mirada y sonrisa ya te hayas ganado, causará risa al resto del público), y luego dices... bueno en realidad todos los padres sois del mundo, poner las manos venga todos tal y cual... pascual.

Pues eso, que si, es verdad que siempre va a existir el papá y la mamá que se va a fumar su cigarro y ha hacer sus cosas, pero... creo que si tú quieres, puedes mantener a más del 90% de los padres, solo hay que prestarle atención en ciertos momentos claves sin desatender a los niños, ya que la actuación quizá sea infantil.

----------


## manuelpas

Se ve que aquí hay tablas, porque definitivamente es mucho mas difícil actuar para niños que para adultos.

En cuanto a las cartas a los niños que yo conozco les resultan bastante intrigantes (las francesas más) y si logras despertar su interés con una charla que les atraiga y el juego es suficientemente visual (con los colores de las cartas, los dorsos, cartas jumbo, etc..) seguro que tendrá un éxito total. No hay que tener miedo a usar las cartas. Además nunca sospechan si te la has guardado aquí o allí como los pañuelos o las bolas.

Por mi parte definitivamente un SI a la cartomagia infantil (salvo excepciones de niños hiperactivos o hiperpequeños)

----------

